# Will auf Linux umsteigen - aber welches Linux nehmen?



## deinpapa (25. Mai 2006)

Hallo


Ich möchte mit meinem Haus PC auf Linux umsteigen, aber ich weiss nicht welches Linux ich nehmen soll.

Ich will auf meinem PC meistens nur programme nutzen aber ab und zu auch spiele.

Brauche so programme wie Word, TS2-Clint, MSN, ICQ, Adobe Photoshop, und andere Adobe programme, BitDefender9 und noch einige andere. ( das sind aber die wichtigetsen programme die ich an der Maschiene brauche, die anderen kann ich am anderen pc oder Notebook nutzen )

Ach ja und ich benutze Internet Explorer, kann mir da einer eine gutte alternative sagen oder wie ich das bei linux nutzen kann ?

habe AMD ahtlon xp.

Will mein system in den kommenden tagen neuinstallieren und würde am besten dann gleich linux drauf machen.
Habe leichte erfahrung mit Suse und Debian ( oder wie die genau heissen )

Habe mal im net gelessen das es emus oder so gibt mit den man fast alle Win programme auf linux betreiben kann, wie heist das und welches ist am besstern?

PS: wollte schon lange auf linux umsteigen aber wollte meine programme auch nutzen können und datte etwas angst das ich damit nicht zurecht komme.

Ach ja würde gerne erst mal eine free version nutzen aber wenn man es ein sehr gutes linux gibt das aber geld kostet bitte sagen.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Mai 2006)

Als Einsteiger duerfte Dir Suse wohl zusagen, da Du dort ziemlich Windows-maessig viel abgenommen bekommst.
Office-maessig duerfte wohl OpenOffice fuer Dich das Richtige sein, damit kannst Du auch MS-Office-Dokumente im- und exportieren.
Auch fuer die ganze andere Software gibt es Alternativen, z.B. kann der Instant-Messenger Kopete sowohl ICQ als auch MSN (und auch Yahoo, AIM, etc.).
Photoshop soll wohl ueber CrossOver-Office laufen. Das kostet aber nochmal Geld. Aber da Du Dir ja Photoshop auch teuer gekauft hast und es sicher weiterhin nutzen willst duerfte das wohl eine sinnvolle Anschaffung sein. Ansonsten koenntest Du Dir auch mal den Gimp ansehen oder mal mit Wine (das ist der Windows-Emulator) probieren ob es laeuft.
Und es gibt ja auch immer noch die Moeglichkeit ueber einen DualBoot beim Rechnerstart auszuwaehlen ob man Linux oder Windows starten will. So mach ich das auch. Zum Zocken hab ich noch Windows auf dem Rechner, und werde beim Rechnerstart halt gefragt was ich booten will.

Und ich moechte Dich darum bitten Dich an Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu halten.


----------



## WilhelmHH (13. November 2009)

Inzwischen ist Ubuntu eine alternative Antwort.


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. November 2009)

Ubuntu muss man wie auch Suse als Einsteiger-Distribution auch kritisch betrachten. Sie machen einige Sachen, die einfach nicht schön sind. Etwa hatte Suse vor einer Weile massive Probleme mit der Art und Weise der Soundverwaltung. Auch sei gesagt, dass es praktisch egal ist welche Distribution du nutzt.
Ubuntu ist durch die Bereitstellung von 3 großen Desktop Umgebungen, d.h. Gnome, KDE und XFCErecht vielseitig. Allerdings lässt auch dort die Umsetzung teilweise zu wünschen übrig, da Xubuntu den Geschwindigkeitsgewinn durch XFCE mit allerlei Gnome-Apps und dem generellen Unterbau verspielt.

Ich würde dir empfehlen dir einmal diese Seite anzusehen:

Linux Distribution Chooser @ zegeniestudios.net


----------

